# First Cure - How does smell and taste change?



## WDeranged (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi all, this is my first post along with my first cure 

The buds (bigbud) were dried for 6-7 days till most stems snapped easily, then went into mason jars and burped a couple of times a day for 15-20 minutes.

I've been keeping a close eye on them for mould and though I did have a paranoid moment with one jar this was days ago and all seems well.

They have been in the jars for over 6 days now, the buds are spongy and crumble nicely, leaving a strong smelling resinous coat on my fingertips. So all is well from that perspective, it's just that the taste seems to have gone harsher, more bitter, almost dry and certainly not as tasty as it was before i started curing it.

Is this part of the process or have I screwed up somewhere? 

Peace


----------



## henrystyle (Oct 24, 2008)

Dude where on the same page. When I open my jars the buds smell like flowers. After I leave it open for about 2-3 minutes the strong weed smell fills the garage. Smells fruity. All from bag seeds. I believe there not suppose to be crispy. Mine are semi moist. I have them in my garage which is about 40F now. I know if I leave them out they will crisp up fast. Its been curing for about 2 weeks now. I have no mold so I guess Im doing it right. The color is getting darker and it starting to look like some of these pics I've been seeing on the site. Everyones curing styles are different. Never saw a video on how to properly cure weed.
I open the jars for about 5 minutes everyday and move them around. I keep them in complete darkness.


----------



## grind (Oct 24, 2008)

im in the process of curing my weed for the first time also and i feel the same way, theres been no improvement of taste, or potency or anything like what i've read about on here
i think all this talk about curing may actually be b.s
just dry it and smoke it imo 
but im kind of new to this soooo who knows lol


----------



## WDeranged (Oct 24, 2008)

So many people swear that it's 100% the best way to go but yeah, I've been smoking and enjoying weed after a week of drying for years...it always seems to lose flavour after a few weeks in my stash bag


----------



## bikeskill (Oct 24, 2008)

if you cure your weed once you are done burpping it DONT OPEN it for as long as you want. longer is better, but i never let mine get crispy


----------



## bikeskill (Oct 24, 2008)

dont use bags get a glass jar


----------



## WDeranged (Oct 24, 2008)

I am using glass jars for the curing, i suppose the point i'm making is that the weed ive been curing for a week tastes pretty much the same as the weed i'd normally leave in my stash bag (starting to lose its sweetness).


----------



## flowergurl (Oct 24, 2008)

I find the longer I cure, the smoother the smoke. Usually I dry (hang) for about a week, then place in paper bages to even out the remaining moisture for roughly 2-3 days, then in mason jars. The jars are opened for about an hour every day and buds moved around inside the jars for the first two weeks. After that, I just open the jars, shake around the buds and close the jars for another two weeks. The smoke is smooth compared to buds that have only cured for a week. (occasionally have to sample a little) and the week long definately burns the throat a little. 
Burns much more evenly when rolled and has a much better flavor in the vaporizer as well if cured longer.


----------



## roxistar (Oct 24, 2008)

WDeranged said:


> Hi all, this is my first post along with my first cure
> 
> The buds (bigbud) were dried for 6-7 days till most stems snapped easily, then went into mason jars and burped a couple of times a day for 15-20 minutes.
> 
> ...





grind said:


> im in the process of curing my weed for the first time also and i feel the same way, theres been no improvement of taste, or potency or anything like what i've read about on here
> i think all this talk about curing may actually be b.s
> just dry it and smoke it imo
> but im kind of new to this soooo who knows lol





WDeranged said:


> I am using glass jars for the curing, i suppose the point i'm making is that the weed ive been curing for a week tastes pretty much the same as the weed i'd normally leave in my stash bag (starting to lose its sweetness).


 
Ok first it's only been a week, a good cure is going to take at least two weeks, longer depending on the strain and density of your buds, be patient give it some time. 

Now there are several things that make weed harsh. The first thing is weed that was either dried too fast or is too dry. You mentioned that your weed crumbles when you break it up, it shouldn't be that dry during the first week of curing. Your buds have to be slightly moist to cure, if they are totally dry they are not curing. You may want to try to get them to absorb some moisture. After a good cure you buds shouldn't be crumbley they should seem slightly pliable, you shouldn't be able to break it up with your fingers. It should burn slow but evenly in a blunt or joint, it should go out if no one is toking on it.

Did you flush your plants prior to harvesting? Leftover chemicals from nutes can make your weed harsh.

Lastly did you dry your plants in the dark and are they away from light during curing? Drying and curing in dark areas allows the process of photosynthesis to stop. It allows the chorophyll, sugars, starches, and nitratres (all products of photosynthesis) to break down faster. The process of photosynthesis doesn't stop when you cut the plants down. All the products of photosynthesis can make your smoke harsh; they are also what cause you buds to smell and taste like grass, leaves, hay, etc. You'll notice that after drying and curing youor buds will start to lose that _fresh green _color, they will still be green but they won't look "fresh". You know what I mean?

Also to grind, who may think curing is bs. I assure you it is not. Not only does it make smoke less harsh and improve the taste, smell, and look of yoou bud, it increases potency by allowing the non-active acids of THC to be converted to the active form.

https://www.rollitup.org/1512312-post63.html
Pictures that show the difference ^^^^

Entire thread with discussion on it:
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/120624-want-bag-appeal-curing-matters.html


----------



## WDeranged (Oct 24, 2008)

Yep, the weed was dried for at least a week maybe ten days, well flushed and dried/cured in darkness. I am concerned that it might have been too dry before it went into the jar but it certainly wasn't bone dry.

I've read in many places that the stem should snap before putting the weed into the jars but i've read in other places that the stem should bend...I went with the first option.

Do you think rehydrating would do any good? I've heard that once the weed has dried you can't "recure" it


----------



## roxistar (Oct 25, 2008)

WDeranged said:


> Yep, the weed was dried for at least a week maybe ten days, well flushed and dried/cured in darkness. I am concerned that it might have been too dry before it went into the jar but it certainly wasn't bone dry.
> 
> I've read in many places that the stem should snap before putting the weed into the jars but i've read in other places that the stem should bend...I went with the first option.
> 
> *Do you think rehydrating would do any good? I've heard that once the weed has dried you can't "recure" it*


It is possible that it was too dry before you put it into the jars. Weed that dried to fast or is too dry will be harsh because the by-products of photosythesis never got to break down fully. If they are too dry in the jars the during process doesn't get going.

As far as the stems snapping or bending, I have personally found that to be an unreliable way to tell if your buds are dry. If your buds are really dense the stem will dry way faster than the bud. The way I tell my buds are ready to go from hanging to the paper bags is by how they feel. When the tips of the buds feel crisp to the touch I remove them from the stems and put them into the brown paper bags. This step allows the moisture from inside the buds to escape and be evenly distributed through the bud and any excess moisture will be absorbed by the paper bag. After that step I go to jars. 

You can most certainly add moisture to those buds and get the curing process going again. Now if the buds were like a year old, no but they are still fresh! Do you have fresh, moist leaves from your plants? If so you can add a few of the fresh leaves to the jars, the moisture from them will condense inside the jar and the buds can absorb it. If you don't have fresh leaves there are a few things you can put in the jar. Some people add slices of orange, lemon, or lime peel; adding those to your jar will also add the scent to your buds. Some people don't like to use those because they don't want the added fruit scent; in these cases Ive heard of people cutting a small piece of terrycloth, dampening it and then adding that to their jars. I have also heard of people taking the buds and putting them in paper bags with a small container of water then closing the bag; basically a homemade humidor. You could also invest in a humidor, most cigar shops will have them for sale.


----------



## SmokerE (Oct 25, 2008)

roxistar said:


> Also to grind, who may think curing is bs. I assure you it is not. *Not only does it make smoke less harsh and improve the taste, smell, and look of yoou bud, it increases potency by allowing the non-active acids of THC to be converted to the active form*.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/1512312-post63.html
> Pictures that show the difference ^^^^
> ...


You read this where? Everytime I smoke whether it's 10 minutes after cutting a bud or 3 weeks I still get blazed....


----------



## WDeranged (Oct 25, 2008)

roxistar said:


> It is possible that it was too dry before you put it into the jars. Weed that dried to fast or is too dry will be harsh because the by-products of photosythesis never got to break down fully. If they are too dry in the jars the during process doesn't get going.
> 
> As far as the stems snapping or bending, I have personally found that to be an unreliable way to tell if your buds are dry. If your buds are really dense the stem will dry way faster than the bud. The way I tell my buds are ready to go from hanging to the paper bags is by how they feel. When the tips of the buds feel crisp to the touch I remove them from the stems and put them into the brown paper bags. This step allows the moisture from inside the buds to escape and be evenly distributed through the bud and any excess moisture will be absorbed by the paper bag. After that step I go to jars.
> 
> You can most certainly add moisture to those buds and get the curing process going again. Now if the buds were like a year old, no but they are still fresh! Do you have fresh, moist leaves from your plants? If so you can add a few of the fresh leaves to the jars, the moisture from them will condense inside the jar and the buds can absorb it. If you don't have fresh leaves there are a few things you can put in the jar. Some people add slices of orange, lemon, or lime peel; adding those to your jar will also add the scent to your buds. Some people don't like to use those because they don't want the added fruit scent; in these cases Ive heard of people cutting a small piece of terrycloth, dampening it and then adding that to their jars. I have also heard of people taking the buds and putting them in paper bags with a small container of water then closing the bag; basically a homemade humidor. You could also invest in a humidor, most cigar shops will have them for sale.


Thanks for the detailed reply, I will try adding a couple of leaves tonight. One thing i can't get my head around is why its tasted fine up until this point, the buds themselves look and smell fine but it seems like all the weed i've smoked goes into this stage after a couple of weeks, curing is my attempt to avoid it


----------



## roxistar (Oct 26, 2008)

SmokerE said:


> You read this where? Everytime I smoke whether it's 10 minutes after cutting a bud or 3 weeks I still get blazed....


Whoaa, I never said you wouldn't get high from uncured buds, I just said curing increases potency, it basically allows them to be at the peak potency because of the chemical reactions that occur. I certainly didn't just make it up, I read it in a number of places. Plus, I have doing this long enough to know there is a noticeable difference in quality between cured and fresh buds. You can find the information in several books, guides, and articles about cultivation by some of the most well known and respected marijuana cultivators, breeders and activists; people like DJ Short (I'm sure you like his Blueberry strain), Jorge Cervantes (If you read about cultivating chances are the info came from one of his books), and Ed Rosenthal. 

So here are some of the places this information is found. The first four quotes are either excerpts from the following books; *Marijuana Botany* by _Robert Connell Clark _and*Marijuana Chemistry: Genetics, Processing, Potency* by _Michael Starks _or quotes from certain Cannabis websites from thread by _fergetit_ or _Skunk Works_ (original may have been at Overgrow at one time). I'll also provide a few links for you to check out, one is to an article by _DJ Short_.

Here's the explaination:



> Moisture is essential for the curing process, it is both your friend and enemy. If too much moisture is left in the buds, with out the regular mixing, venting and turning of buds involved with curing, molds and bacteria can quickly form and ruin the taste and potency of your stash. On the other hand, without the necessary moisture metabolic processes essential to curing do not take place.
> 
> Fresh cannabis plants are around 80% water (all %&#8217;s by weight); curing generally begins after the cannabis has lost half of it&#8217;s initial mass, and contains approximately 33% of it&#8217;s initial water.
> 
> ...





> Continued Metabolism
> 
> Also as these metabolic process take place, the plant needs energy which leads it to consume the sugars, starches, nitrates, and minerals. Many of these compounds are metabolized and released as water and carbon dioxide, therefore removing what is essentially inert material from the pot increasing the concentration of cannabinoids therefore making it more potent.
> 
> ...


 


> A little background on what happens inside and outside the harvested drying plant will help you understand why proper drying and curing are so important to good quality dope. Drying evaporates most of the 70-75 percent water content in fresh marijuana. Drying also converts THC from its non-psychoactive crude acidic form to its psychoactive pH-neutral form. Every THC molecule must shed their moisture content before they are fully psychoactive. In other words fresh green marijuana will not be as potent as dried marijuana.
> 
> When you cut a plant or plant part and hang it to dry, the transport of fluids within the plant continues, but at a slower rate. Stomata, small openings on leaf undersides, close soon after harvest and drying is slowed since little water vapor escapes. The natural plant processes slowly come to an end as the plant dries. The outer cells are the first to dry, but fluid still moves from internal cells to supply moisture to the dry outer cells. When this process occurs properly, the plant dries evenly throughout. Removing leaves and large stems upon harvest speeds drying, however, moisture content within the &#8220;dried&#8221; buds, leaves and stems is most often uneven.
> 
> Quick drying also traps chlorophylls and other pigments, starch and nitrates within plant tissue, making it taste &#8220;green&#8221; burn unevenly and taste bad. Taste and aroma improve when these pigments break down. Slow even drying &#8211; where the humidity is similar inside and outside the foliage &#8211; allows enough time for the pigments to degrade.





> Drying bud converts crude acidic THC from its nonactive form into a neutral pH psychoactive substance. Each THC molecule has to lose it's moisture content in order to become fully psychoactive. When the water exits the bud, the THC becomes slightly different in molecular structure.
> 
> Cured buds undergo a:
> 
> ...


 
_From Mel Frank and Ed Rosenthal_- *THE MARIJUANA GROWER'S GUIDE*



> Once the marijuana plant is harvested, it ceases to produce cannabinoids and resins, and the main changes in potency that occur are degradative. However, when the material is handled carefully, dried or cured properly, and then stored well, little degradation will occur. During drying or curing, the resin content may seem to increase, as the plant's tissues shrink away from their resinous coating.
> 
> 
> More than 70 percent of the fresh weight of the plant os water. Drying is done to evaporate most of this water, so the marijuana will burn evenly and smoke smoothly. Additionally, the cannabinoids in fresh plant material are mostly in the acid forms, which are not psychoactive. The acid cannabinoids decarboxylate (they lose the gas, carbon dioxide) during the drying or curing processes, which convert them to their psychoactive neutral forms. Decarboxylation is complete if the marijuana is actually smokes.


 


*Cure Your Medicine*- Proper curing can exponentially increase the quality and desirability of your harvest. The key word to remember is "slow".
_by DJ Short_

http://www.cannabisculture.com/backissues/cc10/cure.html




There are also articles in Cannabis Culture Mag and High Times by some very well respected breeders, I couldn't find them online but they are out there somewhere.


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 26, 2008)

SmokerE said:


> You read this where? Everytime I smoke whether it's 10 minutes after cutting a bud or 3 weeks I still get blazed....


Letting you know after harvest and drying I smoked a small bud. After 14 days curing smoked another small bud. The results are conclusive, curing fucking makes your shit WWAYYYYYY better. The crystal buildup is mind numbing.


----------



## roxistar (Oct 26, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Letting you know after harvest and drying I smoked a small bud. After 14 days curing smoked another small bud. The results are conclusive, curing fucking makes your shit WWAYYYYYY better. The crystal buildup is mind numbing.


Like they say the proof is in the pudding, in this case the buds!  Seriously though, I think curing makes a huge difference too. Glad that the cure is going well for you. IOU rep!!


----------



## WDeranged (Oct 27, 2008)

Massively detailed reply 

My buds are still tasting a bit strange and harsh, I keep checking them for signs of rot/mildew, just something to explain why my buds don't taste as great as they did before i started curing.

Worrying stuff


----------



## WDeranged (Oct 28, 2008)

First joint of the day tastes bland and uninspiring 

I do wonder if i've just got bored of the taste, if you have roast beef every day for three weeks it's going to get dull i suppose.

Still can't shake this worry that i'm going to end up with a jar of tasteless bud...


----------



## roxistar (Oct 28, 2008)

WDeranged said:


> Massively detailed reply
> 
> My buds are still tasting a bit strange and harsh, I keep checking them for signs of rot/mildew, just something to explain why my buds don't taste as great as they did before i started curing.
> 
> Worrying stuff


 
How long have they been in the jars? How dry were they when they went in? How long are you burping?


----------



## WDeranged (Oct 28, 2008)

Around 7-10 days drying then into the jar almost two weeks ago, burped twice a day for at least 15 minutes, also took the buds out for an extra night on the drying shelf early on.

They were pretty dry before going into the jar, some stems snapped easily, others were still a bit bendy.


----------



## ganjafarmer78 (Nov 2, 2008)

i agree roxi.. i havnt cured for more than 2 weeks at a time but after 3 days of an air tight jar and a couple burps after grabing sum goodies the whole texture of the bud is unbelievablly better. Taste smoke and high!!! once i realized that i never stoped


----------



## captain792000 (Dec 13, 2008)

ive been curing in jars since thursday...the bud smells weird...like fruit or something...there real crispy to...


----------



## notyourkind (Jan 22, 2009)

Some pot wizard needs to fully explain this process and "sticky" it. I have read all the posts that say how to do this but have yet to see a fully detailed description of exact movements and exact amount of days for each process. Some say every three days burp jars, some say every month. Most say _"as needed". _I think the people explaining this process are comfortable and have been doing it for so long that they explain it like it's nothing.... Because it is nothing to them. But let me tell you, there is nothing worse than growing a bomb crop and not knowing what to do with it at the end. Right now I have a few buds from a friend that I have dried (5 days until stems snapped), which I monitored very closely. After this they have been in a jar for the last 4 days and the smell is decreasing in substantial increments with each day. I have named the current smell "Water Bud", a smell not unlike what most people call "The Meats" or "Commersh". The pot looks good but just doesnt have that kind-ish, $60 an eighth smell. I HATE that. I smells like a hurried attempt at banging out some commercial crap. It may have been too dry when starting curing but I remedied this by adding a couple small canna-leaves in the jar till they get some slight moisture back. Then I will just burp jars less and less. 

Its a goddamn shame because the strain the seeds came from was incredible... Someone needs to make tutorial about this. Even DJ Shorts explanation was very vague for me. Or, maybe I am a retard with a big blind spot... either way, retard or not, I think someone should break it down nice


----------



## atombomb (Jan 23, 2009)

It seems to me the reason why no one has broken it down to your level is because every situation varies. There are too many variables to tell someone to do it ONE way. Humidity levels, temperature, and darkness all play an important part in the process. 
You shouldn't expect to be perfect on your first attempt. Some of my crops take 3-4 days before they go into the jar, some take 7-10. I don't do the paper bag step, some do. I smoke mine after 3 weeks, MAX. Some say no less than a MONTH of curing. It's a shitty thing and I know you don't wanna ruin your fresh sweet crop, but its kind of a do it and figure the best thing for you kind of process. Unless you have the exact same environment as someone else they really can't help you. That's why most of the tutorials just kind of set general guide lines rather than minute by minute details.

Use the guide lines and experiment, you will figure it out.


----------



## Bizzler (Jan 23, 2009)

Mine have dried for 3 days. went to paper bag for 4 days. then to mason jars for a little over 2 weeks now. 
They Smell great. Are finally Burning right. No harshness to them. Look stupid good! BUT NO TASTE!!! 
Will Taste come with time? Burping them in mason jars until they taste good?


----------



## notyourkind (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks Atombomb. I guess I need to just really monitor them. I thought I was doing a decent job but only time will tell, eh? They gained back some slight moisture so I am hoping the Clorophyl breakdown is back in effect. I'll come back to this post in week and give details. Thanks again.

-NYK


----------



## weezymook (Apr 28, 2012)

WDreanged it seems as though you dried too fast, once the flower is dried past a certain point it is to my understanding there is no going back. The flower's metabolic processes have stopped because now it is dead. The metabolic process(photosynthesis) is what breaks the sugars and nitrates down to water and CO2 (the article posted above is excellent). This is what happens when you grow, screw something up learn from it and do better next time. Any grower on this site has ruined or screwed up a crop at some point.

Curing is an inexact science with many variables every grower has to start somewhere then adjust to there specific environment. The safest and easiest way is to hang dry, then put into paper bags with strips of paper bags separating layers of bud, then jars, the key to this is when the buds go into the bags they are not dry, the stem snapping is one of a few things to look at, the overall dry feel of the outside tips especially, and dont wait for the big stems to snap the little buds will get dried out. Get a cheap hyrgometer (online or cigar shop10$-20$try to find the smallest possible) or two and put it in the jars with your buds, try to put similar size buds in the same jar have one jar with big buds and one with small use these as control to estimate the humidity in the rest of your jars. It takes around 24 hrs for the buds to reach equilibrium, then check the meter 70% or higher is too much mold will come, put the buds back in the bags overnight or longer, i like to start my cure around 65% for mold prevention but i have been told 70% or lower is fine. Once your happy with your starting point the goal is to drop humidity 1-2% a day until 60-55 %, control the drop with burping, i believe below 55% humidity is when most plants start officially dying (metabolic processes stop). The key to this whole process is SLOW!!! 1% a day is better than 2%, always keep them in the dark, and no direct fan while drying.

Hang dry 3-4 days (dont let big stems snap, dont over dry)
paper bag 2-3 days (i usaully go 48hrs then check moisture with hygrometer)

Make it a scientific process take extensive notes, start with a plan and adjust plan according to outcome. i.e. start burping 2 times a day for 5 mins, do this for 3-4 days, takes notes every day of any changes, if the jars lose more than 4-6 % humidity slow down burping, if less burp more. Also consider the different size buds in different jars, small buds are likely to dry faster, take notes of the difference.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 29, 2012)

My way. Dry in under 70F for as long as it takes depending on bud density. Ambient rh near 40. A few days on some nugs, a week on others and into the jars they go. I know they are wet. They had better be. Otherwise I missed the cure window. I watch three x a day and put the buds back onto the dry rack for a day if needed. When under 70rh inside the jar I leave them for a week. No burping. Then I look at each jar with it's own hygrometer. Cal 3's are the best. When rh in the jar is 60 I'll smoke the buds. When the rh is alittle lower they get sold.


----------



## trux (Apr 29, 2012)

I agree, rh meters are the way to go and can take a lot of the guess work out of the curing process.


----------



## scroglodyte (Apr 29, 2012)

WDeranged said:


> So many people swear that it's 100% the best way to go but yeah, I've been smoking and enjoying weed after a week of drying for years...it always seems to lose flavour after a few weeks in my stash bag


use a mason jar.


----------



## scroglodyte (Apr 29, 2012)

dannyboy602 said:


> My way. Dry in under 70F for as long as it takes depending on bud density. Ambient rh near 40. A few days on some nugs, a week on others and into the jars they go. I know they are wet. They had better be. Otherwise I missed the cure window. I watch three x a day and put the buds back onto the dry rack for a day if needed. When under 70rh inside the jar I leave them for a week. No burping. Then I look at each jar with it's own hygrometer. Cal 3's are the best. When rh in the jar is 60 I'll smoke the buds. When the rh is alittle lower they get sold.


let's talk about that some time, Dan. that very last part. you're at the end of that train that runs past here, i believe. i paid 300/oz for "Orange Kush" and it was dry. good, but dry. it had been around. and it had some seeds.


----------



## MonkE (Apr 30, 2012)

I agree with most of the advise Roxi has given minus the point of being able to add moisture to restart the drying/curing process.
Once any of the plant material dries completely the cells die and there's no going back. That's why it's so important not to dry too fast.

Curing is the most important and sensitive part of the whole cultivation of cannabis and until new information comes forward I'll stand behind that claim 100%. The best of buds can be ruined in a single day if drying is done too fast. But proper curing takes practice because it's always changing based on the current harvest. It's because of the variable nature of curing that nobody will ever be able to put out a set guideline... That and everyone has their own little secrets that set them apart 

I've put this one out there a few times lately but it's one of my most important "secrets/practices" so I'll say it again. Fast curing is bad! It's a practice that was put into place by guys overcome with a fear of mold and it's either out of that same fear, a lack of knowledge, or just laziness that their peers seem to cling to this method. You can control mold WITHOUT sacrificing quality. Look into what a high PPM of co2 will do to your plants and then look into what it will do to mold. If you can eliminate the fear of mold then you are able to cure longer and maintain higher amounts of moisture. Don't take my word for it though... Experiment for yourselves and see what you can discover.


----------



## Paulbostic8222 (Jul 7, 2022)

I've read the entire conversation. I'm in the exact same position, but I just put my sour diesel  in jars last night. I smoked some directly after drying and it doesn't taste good at all, but they look beautiful. My buds have a bit of moisture in them. I'm praying that curing will be My ticket to avoid heartbreak due to the 4-5 months of day to day, several times a day like a little baby . Please pray for me and my buds to cure well with good results. This is my 3rd grow , and I just can't get the smell/aroma to pungency.


----------



## VSUslickrick (Jul 11, 2022)

I jarred my “first” grow back in mid May. Was smoking on it the whole time and the smell and taste wasn’t there, didn’t burn well, but potency was there. I left that crop to be once I finished another crop that gave me way more than I expected.
Came back to that first crop after about a month since I had a little left, and it was like a different strain. Smell came back, potency was increased and the taste was great.

All that to say, after a couple weeks, it’ll smoke fine. After a couple of months, it’ll smoke great.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 11, 2022)

VSUslickrick said:


> I jarred my “first” grow back in mid May. Was smoking on it the whole time and the smell and taste wasn’t there, didn’t burn well, but potency was there. I left that crop to be once I finished another crop that gave me way more than I expected.
> Came back to that first crop after about a month since I had a little left, and it was like a different strain. Smell came back, potency was increased and the taste was great.


How does potency increase in dead plant material?


----------



## VSUslickrick (Jul 11, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> How does potency increase in dead plant material?


Science, bro.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 11, 2022)

VSUslickrick said:


> "Bro science"


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Star Dog (Jul 11, 2022)

VSUslickrick said:


> Science, bro.


Do mean mean bro science lol


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 11, 2022)

VSUslickrick said:


> I jarred my “first” grow back in mid May. Was smoking on it the whole time and the smell and taste wasn’t there, *didn’t burn well*, but potency was there.


sounds like you skimped on the full drying of “ first “ grow and chlorophyll was still needing to broken down.


----------



## VSUslickrick (Jul 11, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> sounds like you skimped on the full drying of “ first “ grow and chlorophyll was still needing to broken down.


 Highly likely. I only dried it for 6-7 days before jarring.

the science, bro line was tongue in cheek. What I meant in my original response was changes happened in the weeks in the jar that made the smoke more enjoyable, not more potent.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jul 11, 2022)

VSUslickrick said:


> Highly likely. I only dried it for 6-7 days before jarring.
> 
> the science, bro line was tongue in cheek. What I meant in my original response was changes happened in the weeks in the jar that made the smoke more enjoyable, not more potent.


So when you said potenty was increased that's not what u ment?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 13, 2022)

Paulbostic8222 said:


> I've read the entire conversation. I'm in the exact same position, but I just put my sour diesel  in jars last night. I smoked some directly after drying and it doesn't taste good at all, but they look beautiful. My buds have a bit of moisture in them. I'm praying that curing will be My ticket to avoid heartbreak due to the 4-5 months of day to day, several times a day like a little baby . Please pray for me and my buds to cure well with good results. This is my 3rd grow , and I just can't get the smell/aroma to pungency.


If that's when you harvested it in the pic then thats your problem. You are way, way early


----------



## Peter73 (Jul 13, 2022)

WDeranged said:


> Yep, the weed was dried for at least a week maybe ten days, well flushed and dried/cured in darkness. I am concerned that it might have been too dry before it went into the jar but it certainly wasn't bone dry.
> 
> I've read in many places that the stem should snap before putting the weed into the jars but i've read in other places that the stem should bend...I went with the first option.
> 
> Do you think rehydrating would do any good? I've heard that once the weed has dried you can't "recure" it


Not true you can put moisture back in weed with a little water on paper towl. Or if in jars I tape a wet cutip to underside of jar lid. I use a moisture meter to keep track of it and jar when percentage is perfect


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jul 13, 2022)

Peter73 said:


> Not true you can put moisture back in weed with a little water on paper towl. Or if in jars I tape a wet cutip to underside of jar lid. I use a moisture meter to keep track of it and jar when percentage is perfect


That post is 14 years old, and that member was last seen on here in 2016. Pretty sure he's not getting your message. 

While you maybe able to re moisten, once rh gets to a low enough level, curing stops and cannot be restarted.


----------



## Hempwickwizard (Aug 6, 2022)

roxistar said:


> Ok first it's only been a week, a good cure is going to take at least two weeks, longer depending on the strain and density of your buds, be patient give it some time.
> 
> Now there are several things that make weed harsh. The first thing is weed that was either dried too fast or is too dry. You mentioned that your weed crumbles when you break it up, it shouldn't be that dry during the first week of curing. Your buds have to be slightly moist to cure, if they are totally dry they are not curing. You may want to try to get them to absorb some moisture. After a good cure you buds shouldn't be crumbley they should seem slightly pliable, you shouldn't be able to break it up with your fingers. It should burn slow but evenly in a blunt or joint, it should go out if no one is toking on it.
> 
> ...


If it goes out while smoking a lot of the time thats a sign the moisture content is too high. People in EU for example prefer a higher moisture content bc they roll a lot of spliffs, it burns slower and more like tobacco at a higher % (like 12) and is smoother when it's a little lower.


----------

